

Making your own iPad micro SIM - pwim
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/apple/how-to-make-your-own-ipad-micro-sim-681020

======
brk
I did this with my iPhone SIM to fit my iPad in the US. You also need to
change the APN from 'broadband' to 'phone' for it to actually work.

